# Wlan Kamera Zugriff



## IceCòóL (31. März 2009)

Moin Leutz

Mich würde Interissieren, wie ich auf eine Wlan Kamera zugreifen kann, bzw. ob es ein Programm gibt was diesen NetzwerkCodec Scannt.
Keine Angst, ich frage lediglich aus Interesse und weil ein bekannter so etwas vorhatte


----------



## chmee (31. März 2009)

Nicht ganz eindeutig. Die Anzahl der erhältlichen WLAN-Kameras ist begrenzt und alle bieten eine API und/oder einen Zugriff per Web-Konsole. Das Problem ist doch wohl eher - wenn existent - die WLAN-Verschlüsselung. Und dann solltest Du eher nach sowas suchen.

mfg chmee


----------



## IceCòóL (31. März 2009)

Wir leben in einer Reihenhaussiedlung. Vornean den Garagen ist eine Wlan Kamera. Wie kann ich z.b. mit meinem Laptop zu dieser Kontakt aufbauen und das Bild sehen?

z.b. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FireWire-Kamera

Ich will das Signal mit meinem Laptop abfangen und sehen bzw. Steuern


----------



## chmee (31. März 2009)

1. ? Im ersten Beitrag sagst Du, die Info wäre für einen Bekannten und nun ist es die Wlan-Kamera an Deinen Garagen ?

2. Es gibt Kameras für verschiedenste Anschlüsse, aber Firewire hat nichts mit WLAN zu tun.

3. Das Problem hab ich Dir erklärt ! Die Wlan-Kamera wird mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit in ein Netz eingebunden sein. Hast Du ein Passwort zu diesem Netz, kennst Du die Verschlüsselungsart dieses Netzes ? Weisst Du welches Netz es ist ? Kennst Du das Passwort zur Konfigurationsschnittstelle der Kamera ? Weisst Du überhaupt, welcher Marke die Kamera ist ?

Also Sorry, soviel vorhaben und gleichzeitig soviel Unwissen.

mfg chmee


----------



## IceCòóL (31. März 2009)

Sach mal...willst mir was vorenthalten?
Ich brauche nen Scanner der Wlan cams scannt. Für was ist doch egal. Solche Netze sind meist unverschlüsselt.


----------



## smileyml (31. März 2009)

Dann Google doch einfach danach. Wenn solche Netze unverschlüsselt sind sollte es ja auch kein Problem sein. Sind sie es aber doch, kennst du entweder den Code oder du hast da nichts verloren. Im letzten Fall wäre es sogar illegal.

Meines Erachtens wird eine WLAN-Cam in ein bestehendes WLAN-Netzwerk integriert und bildet nicht ihr eigenes. Da man dieses dann selbst einrichtet ist es ein leichtes auf die Cam zuzugreifen.

Marco


----------



## chmee (31. März 2009)

Tschuldie IceCool, bau Dir einen. Hast Du schon die IP der Cam herausgefunden ? 
Glaubst Du, die Kamera ist ein Accesspoint, der selbst einen DHCP-Server innehat ?

So, und jetzt mal für die Anfänger des Wardriving :

Option A:
0. Eigene WLAN-Karte in den Monitor bzw. Promiscous-Mode stellen.
1. Schauen, ob die SSID gezeigt wird oder ob das Netz versteckt ist.
2. Schauen, ob das Netz verschlüsselt ist. 
3. Wenn Du drin bist, definiere den Adressraum.
4. Pinge alle IPs von 192.168.x.0 bis 192.168.x.255 durch und schau, ob eine Seite im Browser erscheint.
5. Finde das Passwort der Konfiguration heraus.

Option B:
6. Wenn Du die Marke der Kamera kennst, lade die Bedienungsanleitung runter und schau, wie die Werkseinstellungen sind.

Ich will Dir nix vorenthalten, sondern Dir etwas vorhalten, nämlich eine gewisse Faulheit, gepaart mit noch weniger Ahnung.
Du bewegst Dich am Rande der Legalität und kannst doch nicht ernsthaft daran glauben, dass Du eine Anleitung zum Rechtsbruch bekommst.

mfg chmee


----------

